# I've got an itch for color



## poetic_slut (Jun 30, 2008)

And its been scratched!
For now at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Sorry about posting it in the wrong section. Would have reposted it sooner, but I was waiting for the picture changes to take effect at photobucket! >.<)


OKAY!
ON TO THE TUTORIAL.





Here's what you're going to need:




Sonia Kashuk blush in... I have no idea. The name is rubbed off >.<
BE eyebrow powder in dark blonde/medium.
MAC MSF in light flush.
MAC fluidline in blacktrack.
BE brow finishing gel.
Almay one coat three in one color stick color is light pink.
BE big tease mascara.
BE foundation in fairly light.
E.L.F. eyeshadow mini pallet in drama.
Nylynn eyeshadow in spun gold. (Can be replaced with vanilla pigment).
Sugar Baby loose shadow in blue blink.
Loreal H.I.P. eyeshadow in showy.
MAC eyeshadow in romping.
BE lipgloss in gemstone
Ignore the lippie in the black lol.
Loreal shine lipstick in island punch.
And Jacquard pigment in Flamingo Pink (Not pictured. Jeeze where is my mind this morning?!)

The brushes:




Gosh angled blush brush
BE conclear brush
Shieido conclear in light. (I have no clue why its in this picture. lol.)
BE kabuki brush.
BE precision eye brush (<333 love of my life)
Anddd a bunch of random brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First start out with a clean fresh face. [ew.]





Now apply eyeshadow base all the way to the brow bone. I'm using that almay all in one stick:





Now pick up some of the nylynn eyeshadow or sub of it with an eyeshadow brush:





Apply onto inner eye and up to the brow bone. Go back and pack a little extra  in the inner corner of the eye:





It should look like this (Hahaha excuse my facial expression):





YAY now for some colooooor! Pick up some romping:





Now pat onto the part of the eye with eyeshadow base still exposed and blend out into the white gold shadow:









Pick up some jacquard pigment:





And pat it onto the romping and blend out. This way you have a true gorgeous pink color to work with. Be sure to blend well with the golden white shadow:





Now lightly dip your crease brush (precision eye brush <33) into the black shadow in the elf pallet. And I mean lightly. A little goes a long way here:





Now do light stroking movements into the crease of your eye you kind of want to make an outter v with it inside of the pink shadow:





Now do any touch ups/reblendings if necessary.

Volia! The eyeshadow is finished!:





Load some blacktrack on your brush and line the top of your eye:









Now extend your liner and make a wing. I like big cat eyes, you can do smaller and still have the same effect:





Now line your waterline like sooo:





Now on to that amazing blue. Pssh parrot, I don't need you! :





Apply in under your liner with a small brush:





Now go back and reline the blue with the blue blink and a mixture of water (or mixing medium.):





It should now look like this:





Now on to mascara. Apply two to three coats of the stuff:





Now apply brow powder. First I line them, then pat the powder into the rest of the brow. Then set it with brow gel... or hairspray.:





Now concealer it up!:





Buff in BE foundation (lulz at my buffing face)





Apply blush then MSF onto cheek bones. Work that fishy face!:





This is my "WA WHO I'M SO EXCITED I'M FINISHED WITH EVERYTHING BUT MY LIPS!" face.:





Apply lippie:





Then BE gloss (whoaa over exposer much?):





VOLIA WE ARE LE DONE!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow! This is great!!!
Your lining is GREAT and I love the colors


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 30, 2008)

really nice.. i love ur eyeliner


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

Great look! It's really fun and seems to suit the overall look you've got going on. I love your haircut/color.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 1, 2008)

Great tut!!
i just love colors


----------



## poetic_slut (Jul 1, 2008)

Aw thanks so much everyone.
I'm glad yall like my tutorial


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 1, 2008)

beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the eyes!  Great tut!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Nov 14, 2008)

How did I miss this when it was posted?!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it! Great blending, lining, love the colors!! Thank you for posting


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

beautiful! i love showy too!!


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 7, 2008)

wow i love this !!! and i love how you added the blue on the bottom


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is cute!


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 9, 2008)

you applied the black eye liner so nicely...=]

love the splash of blue

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm loving that pop of color with the blue under the eye. You look amazing!


----------



## sinergy (Dec 10, 2008)

ur so cute! nice tut.


----------



## bsquared (Dec 15, 2008)

love love love this!

and that blue from HIP is one of my faves!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2008)

I <3 this look! the colors are fantastic!! and you look so pretty!


----------



## BabyLiLia (Dec 29, 2008)

super cute


----------



## joey444 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very very pretty and your liner looks amazing!


----------

